# Maumee river questions



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

A couple buddys and myself and thinking of hitting the maumee the week of march 21. I do have a 14' flat bottom with 30hp. Is a boat worth taking? What terminal tackle does everyone run? I know floating jigs and mister twister tails, but what # test for main line and leader? Also are there any special regs about running crank baits? Any tips would be appreciated? PMS are welcome. Thanks guys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I wouldn't even consider making your first trip in a boat. . After 5 years I still won't go in a boat but that's me. Trebles are illegal for a majority of the run. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

easton_archer said:


> A couple buddys and myself and thinking of hitting the maumee the week of march 21. I do have a 14' flat bottom with 30hp. Is a boat worth taking? What terminal tackle does everyone run? I know floating jigs and mister twister tails, but what # test for main line and leader? Also are there any special regs about running crank baits? Any tips would be appreciated? PMS are welcome. Thanks guys
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would stick to shore fishing down here as it seems we have someone drown down here about every other year whom was trying to fish from a boat. Last guy was from Flint I believe. Be careful have fun.


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok no boat got it guys thanks for the heads up. Anything else to know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Watch out for holes. And dnr 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

easton_archer said:


> Ok no boat got it guys thanks for the heads up. Anything else to know?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This should just about cover it. 

http://maumeetackle.net/

Then click on "Fishing Techniques" and "Regulations" on left hand column


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

I personally would be in a boat as we do so much better in a boat than on shore. Compared to some of the boats I've seen on the river your 14 footer is more than sufficient. Go out drop anchor and respect the guys in back of you and in front of you. You get alot less tangles and alot more room. Don't overload your boat and take a good anchor, you'll do fine. We fished from shore for yrs., went once in a boat, and never returned to wader fishing. Won't go unless I'm in a boat. DON'T GO BY YOURSELF!!

MI88


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

Most of the people that drown were in a flat bottom boats or a canoe. They sit so low to the water ,& were they get in trouble is with the anchor. Strong currents, & cant get the anchor up so the boat fills with water. You should be pretty good with a 14 footer. Just don't overload it. Have all the safety equipment & WEAR a good life vest. have a good sharp knife near the anchor line just in case you can't bring it up. Cut it loose. The DNR will be out in full force, boats & on foot. So use your heads. Last , DON'T go out on the river it she's cresting, rolling or at flood stage. Good luck.


----------



## fisherboy10 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have fished from shore for over 40 yrs so I vote for shore fishing. (Of course I also never had a boat in those 40 yrs.) The nice thing about boats however (besides getting away fr people a little) is not having to walk as far to your destination or if you want to fish on private property (in the water).

As far as the DNR (ODW) is concerned inside the mouth means that. No eye balls, nose or even into the mouth, ie no outside in. You are not bass fishing. Be smart! 

Even with all the people you should have fun now that almost everyone uses floaters.


----------



## fowlmouth88 (Nov 28, 2009)

You will be fine in a boat, just dont anchor off the stern! If your outboard has shallow drive you can pretty much go where ever and dont launch out of new orleans park its a pain.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Iv always fished out of a boat for years..... but ul have to have ALL Ohio saftey gear... BC the (LAWEYES) are as THICK as the Fish


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

i vaguely skimmed the other comments so sorry if i repeat some things. march 21 can be hit and miss depending on water temps and levels. like they guy said above keep an eye on maumeetackle.net they update daily for fishing reports. 2. ive always fished from a boat except for a handful of times. we run a 12 ft v bottom aluminum with a 4 hp motor. works perfect for us. and we tend to always do better then the shore fishers. we can get to better holes with water up and we spend a lot less time getting in tangles then those on the shore do. and retying your line is a lot easier in a boat then wading. and trust me you will break your line on snags. we use 10 to 12 lb test. and you can only use single hooks untill may 1st i believe. and if you snag any fish throw it back. even if the hook is an inch outside of the mouth. the dnr down there will more then likely get you . and make sure to have all the needed gear for your boat. the check quite a bit. more frequently on weekends then weekdays. good luck.
if you have any other questions pm me


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

fowlmouth88 said:


> You will be fine in a boat, just dont anchor off the stern! If your outboard has shallow drive you can pretty much go where ever and dont launch out of new orleans park its a pain.


this is where we launch. get there early for a parking spot if you do launch here. and bring waders to walk your boat out a bit before you start it because the water is often low here but other than that its not to bad


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wouldn't be caught with a 4 h.p. Motor in the maumee. Current can change very quickly! That's as crazy as all the over-loaded flat bottoms we see every year. The safety gear is a must! Don't waste everyones time @ the boat launch, trying to get on the water without enough life jackets. Your vessal must be certified! Orange distress flag,whistle,life jackets, and fire extinquisher. Good luck to everyone this year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fisherboy10 (Nov 11, 2011)

Down at Orleans (NOT New Orleans) this afternoon with my dog. One guy was fishing off the shore without boots. Needless to say he had none which was to be expected. Water was low for that location. Drove down to BW (Buttonwood). While the water was low it was high enough to produce fish if they were in the river. No one fishing there. In fact no fisherman on the Maumee side of the river. Who knows about tomorrow?
Truly too early to try. But it beats the "ice fishing season".


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

fishman210 said:


> Wouldn't be caught with a 4 h.p. Motor in the maumee. Current can change very quickly! That's as crazy as all the over-loaded flat bottoms we see every year. The safety gear is a must! Don't waste everyones time @ the boat launch, trying to get on the water without enough life jackets. Your vessal must be certified! Orange distress flag,whistle,life jackets, and fire extinquisher. Good luck to everyone this year!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i have fished the maumee for 12 years with a 4 hp and have never had a problem with it or been worried about it. id be more worried about it if i had a flat bottom but i dont.


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips guys! So maybe the boat is the way to go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

The V def. Makes a difference SFan. There will be fish to catch however you choose to hit the river EA. Try them both and see which method takes your cake. Its a blast just to be out on or in the river.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

